# Join The Resistance...



## Derick (19/11/13)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/11/13)

Niaaa haaa ha ha. Good one. Monks praying to Ohm's Law.


----------



## Andre (19/11/13)

Great one!


----------



## iPWN (19/11/13)

lolz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/11/13)

This is going to twitter if you don't me stealing it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (20/11/13)

I got it from Reddit, so I stole it too


----------

